# SOTW



## Jack Straw (Mar 22, 2012)

Gamma post yesterday about being pulled over by the police inspires this week's theme of speeding, police, and fast cars. As a kid this was one of my favorites.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 22, 2012)

Good one Jack Straw even if I never heard that one before...


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 22, 2012)

Cops, Chicks, Firetrucks . . .

None of the videos of the the actual artist performing the song seemed as good as this one.

I am often amazed - living here in Upstate NY - when I see how people in other parts of the country live/work/drive in places where it is so flat. How DO you do it, living where there are no mountains?


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 22, 2012)

BTU- That's a great song! (and video)


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 22, 2012)

I have plenty of fast car songs, but this off-topic video freegin blew me away. Very powerful - gypsy punk weirdness


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 22, 2012)

Run like Hell....from the Pohlice....


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 22, 2012)

O and this lil ditty....
"No stop signs, no speed limits...nothin's gonna slow me down.......!!
Guess no more AC/DC for me on the drive to work...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 22, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> Cops, Chicks, Firetrucks . . .
> 
> None of the videos of the the actual artist performing the song seemed as good as this one.





Hmm...wonder why you chose this vid?
Now there ya go, driving with the left leg bent up on the seat and barefoot....now that is a "safe" driver....
Just sayin...
Great tune though...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 22, 2012)

From my childhood


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 22, 2012)

Cars and cops. Not complete without the General Lee.


----------



## Dix (Mar 22, 2012)

Classic !!


----------



## smoke show (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## WES999 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Gasifier (Mar 22, 2012)

This band is the Cars. The video is different. I would have a hard time drivin on this side of the road. Apparently Gamma, listening to AC/DC, would feel normal on that side of the road.  Just sayin. What?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey...I heard this song today and forgots about it..This song came out when I was first dating Mr Gamma. He was traveling around the country installing spray booths in autobody shops.  He worked for that company for 19 years. He would be gone all the time. He went to a spray booth convention in Vegas in 1991 and they got so many new installs that he did not come home for over a month. He went from installing in Vegas to Vancouver. Money good but it was tough for the poor bugger.

I still git that lil pitter patter feeling when I hear that song. I could not wait for him to come back home...missed him terrible..
Sometimes I wish he would "go away" now.... J/K...

No I am not...


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 23, 2012)

My brother played this over and over on his 8 track player.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 23, 2012)

When I was working in Dallas in the late seventies my boss came in my office one day and closed the door. He said "I just found out my nephew is now known as Meatloaf. Am I happy or sad?".


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 23, 2012)

This video has some great pics


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 23, 2012)

OK I am gonna do a BB impression...

1988...college chem lab every Tues and Thurs 6-9 pm...we would crank that Meatloaf song up every week while we were trying to blow the friggin place up..
Actually,  a bunsen burner blew up on the team next to me...they lost their eyelashes and part of their eyebrows...no chit...the year later after I dropped out they totally re-did the whole science building..LMFAO..It happened to the nerdiest, best students in the bunch go friggin figure...they are prolly top surgeons in the country now...)

Meanwhile me and my partner did not know what the frig we where doin...and nothin ever blew up on us...

I have very good memories to that song....I can't tell....really....can't tell...but they were friggin great...


----------



## webbie (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmm. how about the real Song of the Century for the driving beat?
Gamma, you too young for this one?
I think every person from our era remembers driving down the road...when everything clicked into perfection and this song would come on at just the right time!


----------



## webbie (Mar 23, 2012)

Too many driving songs to reference for The Boss....you know, the guy that makes me proud to be from NJ.....
"The rangers had a homecoming in harlem late last night​And the magic rat drove his sleek machine over the jersey state line​Barefoot girl sitting on the hood of a dodge​Drinking warm beer in the soft summer rain"​​


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 23, 2012)

No I am not too young for that tune Craig... 43 tomorrow Big Daddy...
BTW...bottoms up... Drinks on da house tonite....

Now how am I supposed to drive the speed limit when a tune like that comes on...WTF?
I put the "classical music" channel on now when I am goin to work...I gots to be very very careful...

They got me pegged...dammit..I ain't givin them my hard earned cash when I can buy some cool chit instead...like a sweet Stihl...


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 23, 2012)

Web's song got me thinking about this one.

I believe that there's a car in this song, reminds me so much of summer nights during my teen years


----------



## webbie (Mar 23, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> OK I am gonna do a BB impression...
> 
> 1988...college chem lab every Tues and Thurs 6-9 pm...we would crank that Meatloaf song ..


 
Those vids of Paradise will NEVER be duplicated in creative and raw sexual energy......you're just jealous that you were in diapers when we got to watch 'em......

I'm not a rock triva nut, but it seems there were a couple different female accompanists with him - ah, Karla is lip-syncing - pretty slick!
"Although Ellen Foley is recorded on the album, another woman, Karla DeVito, was used for the music video and for live performances."

There is one vid that was a little different - or maybe a different ML song with her - that has her up on a bar dancing. Good stuff...for the day.

This was back when they didn't use CGI (crazy effects) for videos......took more talent back then. I'll call that video one of the all time classics. Really. 

It's not just us, Gamma:
"The album was and is a huge success, selling over 43 million copies to date and I’ve read that over the last 30+ years it still sells an average of 200,000 copies per year!"

Damn, 43 million copies....that's something!


----------



## webbie (Mar 23, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Web's song got me thinking about this one.
> 
> I believe that there's a car in this song, reminds me so much of summer nights during my teen years


Exactly!

There was one time we all went to a campground in the pines - and people were jumping naked into the slow moving cedar-tainted creeks.......it's almost like that song and others reflect it perfectly.....


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 23, 2012)

A few years ago I was listening to the radio and they were playing great songs from my youth. I thought wow what a great channel, turned out to be the oldies station


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 23, 2012)

As long as you didn't lose your right to "Drive" Gamma...


----------



## Dix (Mar 23, 2012)




----------

